# Japanese chisel recommendations



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

I’m looking to buy a set of Japanese chisels. There is a plethora of different brands, but I don’t recognize the names. There are a few higher quality brands that come up often but the prices are expensive ranging between $25-$50+ per chisel. I’m not looking for the Lie Nielsen equivalent, but I don’t want something cheap from China. 
I did run across a set from Grizzly for $159, from my reading it’s got some fair reviews. (I don’t think I need 10 different sizes.)
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Japanese-Chisels-10-pc-Set/G7102
Any thoughts or recommendation?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have some carving gouges and slicks*

That set looks fine to me and the price is reasonable.

This site will have many different "brands" names in Japanese, none of which sound like Stanley or Lie Neilson...just sayin'
Give them a call and see what they recommend for your application.
I have some Sorby's mortising chisels also, very heavy duty.
http://japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?dept_id=12758

They can be very expensive at the high end, but the steel is incredible. I was in Japan in the '90s and visted a small shop where an 80 year old lady was the owner....and nearly bought out the store, prices on the old dusty boxes were from the 60's or so. WOW. what a find! :yes:


----------

